# 101 uses for a countertop oven!



## Alan J. Richer (Nov 10, 2009)

OK, occurred to me that this would be useful....got a little to share here and I'm sure others do as well.

Countertop toaster ovens are really, really useful in the shop. I've got one I keep around - it's handy for a lot of things.

Things I use it for:

1. Curing powder coat: Cheap, cheerful and well able to handle small parts. I made a "cage" attached to the slide-out rack to hang small items on, so it's preheat/slide out rack, hang parts/slide in and set timer.

2. Curing paint: Doing small and not-as-small parts in my antique car hobby a lot of times I hate to wait for paint to cure overnight. A trip into the toaster oven for 1/2 hour at 200F or so sets paint rock-hard (unless it's Rustoleum - that stuff is like cheese).

3. Softening sealants/threadlock compounds: Take the assembly, pop it in, and check it with a thermometer till the proper temp is reached. Clean, simple and no open flames.

OK, I've added mine - do add yours!

            Alan


----------



## RobWilson (Nov 10, 2009)

core drying ;D

Regards Rob


----------



## Noitoen (Nov 10, 2009)

Pizza? :hDe:


----------



## SKIPRAT (Nov 10, 2009)

Pie warmer ? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Alan J. Richer (Nov 10, 2009)

> Pizza?  Pie warmer?



Not after I've had chemicals/paint in it!

Mine was a boot sale find - cost me a few dollars and does what I need it to do. Obviously, don;t try this at home with the DA's countertop oven...this could get you killed. THough I do remember my Dad melting lead in a ladle on the stove at home..until a bit of water in a salvaged bit of pipe caused a hasty redecoration of the kitchen.

C'mon, folks.... 

          ajr


----------



## arnoldb (Nov 10, 2009)

Soften plastic / perspex for bending 
Dry out those damp arc welding rods

Regards, Arnold


----------



## b.lindsey (Nov 10, 2009)

Thermal expansion of one part in preparation for a shrink fit to another part...like cylinder and sleeve. Of course then you also need a countertop freezer to reduce the size of the mating part...or a ready supply of liquid nitrogen :big:

Bill


----------



## BobWarfield (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been meaning to pick one up for some time. The wife is tired of me shrink fitting chucks onto arbors in her oven.

A lot of knife makers are using them for tempering, as part of the heat treating process. You heat the material up with a torch, quench, and then you want to draw it so it isn't so brittle. 400 degrees F is well within the range of these little ovens. Look for one with the digital temp gage if you want to fool with it in this way as the drawing process wants some stability on these temps.

This might be just the thing make various pieces of tooling that you want to harden and then draw down a bit.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Russel (Nov 10, 2009)

Running a sterling coffee cup engine by setting it on top after using the oven for something else.


----------



## ibuildstuff4u (Nov 10, 2009)

They are also great for heating small parts after powder coating them.

Dale P.


----------



## gunsmither (Nov 21, 2009)

I use mine for applying heat shrink tubing at 200- 250 deg. F on small tool bits I manufacture, and also for tempuring the same items at about 450 deg. F. Works great!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 22, 2009)

curing epoxy
Tin


----------

